# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ط§ظ„ط¥ط¹ظ„ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط®ظ‰ ظ…ط§ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط¶ط­ط§ظ„ظ‡

## خالد العوض

*ظ…ط§ ط²ط§ظ„ ظ‡ط°ط§ ( ط§ظ„ظ‚ظ…ظ‰ط، ) ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹظ‡ ط³ط§ط¯ط±ط§ ... ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ط¯ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ط³ط¹ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط®ط±ظٹط© ظˆطھط­ظ‚ظٹط± ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ظˆظ†طµط¨ ظ‡ط°ط§ ( ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط° ) ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظƒط§طھط¨ ط²ظ…ط§ظ†ظ‡ 
ظˆط§ظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظƒط«ط± ط­ظƒظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¬ط­ ط¹ظ‚ظ„ط§ ظپط·ظپظ‚ ظٹط­ط¯ط«ظ†ط§ 
ط¹ظ† ظ…ظƒط§ط±ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط®ظ„ط§ظ‚ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھظ„ظ‰ط، ط­ظ‚ط¯ط§ ظˆط؛ظ„ط§ ....
ظƒط§ظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظˆظ‚طھ ظ‚ط±ظٹط¨ ظٹط¹ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظ‰ ظ„ط®ط·ط¨ ظˆط¯ ظ„ط§ط¹ط¨ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ„ط§ظ„ ظ…طھظ†ط§ط³ظٹط§ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط­ط±ظ‰ ط¬ط§ظ‡ظ„ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹط¯ظˆط± ط­ظˆظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ…طھط؛ظٹط±ط§طھ .. ظˆطھط¹ظˆط¯ ظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ط¹طھ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¹ط¨ ( ط§ظ„ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ظ‰ ) ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط¯ط®ط± ظˆطµظپط§ ط³ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ ظˆط§ظ„طµظ‚ظ‡ ط¨ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظ„ط´ط¦ ط§ظ„ط§ ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ( ظ…ط²ظ…ظ„ ط£ط¨ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط³ظ… ) ظƒط§ظ†ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ظ‚ط¯ ط§ط®طھط°ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ظپظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظ„ ... طھط¹ظˆط¯ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظƒظٹظ† ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ط§ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ…ط¶ظ…ظˆظ†ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‡ظˆ ظٹطµظپ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ( ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ظˆطھط§ط±ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط¨ط§ط، ) ظˆط§ط­ط§ظٹظٹظ† ظƒط«ظٹط±ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ط·ط­ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ( ط±ظ…طھظ†ظ‰ ط¨ط¯ط§ط،ظ‡ط§ ) ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظƒط«ط± ط§ظ„ظ†ط§ط³ ط¬ظ‡ظ„ط§ ظˆط؛ط¨ط§ط، ظˆظٹط°ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ†ظ‡ ط£ظƒط«ط±ظ‡ظ… ط­ظ‚ط¯ط§ ظˆط­ط³ط¯ط§ ظˆط؛ظ„ط§ ...ظپظ‡ظˆ ظ‚ظ„ط¨ ظٹط·ظپط­ ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ... ظˆظ†ظپط³ طھظ…طھظ„ظ‰ط، ط¨ط؛ط¶ط§ ظˆطھظ…ظٹظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط°ظ‰ .. ظ„ظ‚ط¯ ظ†ط³ظٹ ظپط§ظ‚ط¯ ظ‡ظˆظٹطھظ‡ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ط§ط¹طھط±ط§ظپ ط¨ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط±ظˆظ‡ ظپط·ظپظ‚ ظٹظˆط،ظƒط¯ ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ظ…ظ† ظٹظƒط±ظ‡ ( ظ…ط²ظ…ظ„ ط£ط¨ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط³ظ… ) 
طھط±ظ‰ ظ…طھظ‰ ظٹط¯ط±ظƒ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظ„ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© طھط¶ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط«ظٹط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط¯ ظˆط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ† ظٹظˆط¬ظ‡ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط¯ ظ„ظ…ط§ ظٹظپظٹط¯ظ‡ ظ‡ظˆ ط´ط®طµظٹط§ ...ظ…طھظ‰ ظٹط¯ط±ظƒ ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط¨ ط§ط³طھظ…ط±ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆظ†ظ‚ط§ط، ظˆطµظپط§ط، ظˆط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ظ…ظˆطھ ظˆط´ظ‚ط§ط، طںطںطں
ط¹ط²ظٹط²ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ط³ط¹ظٹط¯ ط§ظ† ظƒظ†طھ طھط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ† ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ظپطµط¯ظ‚ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ†ظƒ طھط¨طھظ„ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ… ظˆط­ط¯ظƒ ... ظˆطھط¨ظ‚ظ‰ ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ط¶ط±ط­ط© ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط¯ط§ظ† ط¹ط§ط¯ظٹط© ظپظپظ‰ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ط± ظ„ط§ طھظ†ط¨طھ ط³ظˆظ‰ ط£ط²ظ‡ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ... ظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ط¯ظ‰ ظ…ظ† ط§ط¶ط§ظپط© ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ† ط£ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹظˆط¬ط¯ ط§ط³ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط؛ط¶ط§ط،...ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط­ط¨ ظپظ‡ظˆ ظٹط­طھط§ط¬ ظ†ظپط³ط§ ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…ظ‡ ظ‚ط·ط¹ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظ„ 
ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ط³ط¹ظٹط¯ ظ…طھظ‰ طھط®ط±ط¬ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط³طھظ†ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط±ط§ظ‡ظٹط© ظ‡ط°ط§ ظٹط§ ط±ط¬ظ„ طںطںطںطں
ظپظ‰ ظ…ط±ط§طھ ظ‚ط§ط¯ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظƒطھط¨ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط³طھط§ط° ( ط¨ط§ط¨ظƒط± ط³ظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط³ظ† ط­ظ…ط¯ ) 
*

----------


## خالد العوض

*تانى ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هههههه
رجعنا تاني
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*اخونا الحبيب كسلاوى 
بالجد ما عارف الغلط شنو ؟؟؟
بعمل تسجيل الدخول وبمشي ل ( موضوع جديد ) وكلو تمام 
بس لاحظت كل ما كان الموضوع طويل تحصل الحاجة دى مما جعلنى مقل فى الكتابه 
عساكم تساعدونى فانا حزين للغاية فقد كنت أنوى عن عبقري ذلك الزمان كمال عبد الوهاب
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*أنوى الكتابة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*سلام حبيبنا خالد
لست خبيراً ولكن في الغالب المشكلة من نوعية أو أسم الخط المستعمل فحاول استعمل خط  Arial حتى تجد خبير يحل لك المشكلة 
مع تحياتي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

سلام حبيبنا خالد
لست خبيراً ولكن في الغالب المشكلة من نوعية أو أسم الخط المستعمل فحاول استعمل خط  Arial حتى تجد خبير يحل لك المشكلة 
مع تحياتي




كلام سليم جدا يادكتور تغيير نمط الخط سيساعد حبيبنا خالد علي ادراج مشاركاته بنجاح
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*الأخوة الغاليين جدا كسلاوى والدكتور على
امنياتى بالعافيه وربنا يحفظكم 
اعانى كثيرا فى استعمال الكود ( درجة تالتة فى استعمال التكنولوجيا )
غيرت الخط ولونه عسى ان انجح فى المحاوله 
لكما كثير ودى
                        	*

----------

